# Thank you



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you for your kind messages. I'm still struggling to come to terms with the fact Bailey has gone even though it was expected. My beautiful, loving girl has left me and I don't know what to do without her. I miss her smell and fluffy huggles that got me covered in hair but I didn't care even though most of my clothes are black!

Yesterday was the first time I had come back to an empty house alone and for a moment I forgot as I said "Bailey I'm home".

The house feels so empty and quiet even though I have a 5 and 8 year old. 

My hubby ordered a decoration for our Christmas Tree and it arrived today, more tears followed. 

I know this will take time and it's only been 3 days but it's been a hard, stressful and long 3 days.

Thank you for listening


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That decoration is beautiful, a really individual way to remember Bailey. 
The first few days are always difficult, as are anniversaries. Take it easy, expect to cry a lot, and don't be hard on yourself. You do get used to the emptiness eventually.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

The ornament is just beautiful. We lost our Smooch on Dec. 7, 2010, and I think it is especially hard around Christmas!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The ornament if beautiful, a very special tribute to Bailey.
Give yourself time to grieve, your heart to heal and to find peace 
It's a long journey and it's different for everyone.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Beautiful ornament. Cherish your happy memories and give yourself time.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

I know all too well what you're feeling. Pawprints on the heart is such a wonderful tribute. Thank you, for sharing such a personal a beautiful memorial. It inspired me to get a couple for our tree this year. I got a personalized one for Bagheera ("Puppy's first Christmas") but I couldn't find one as beautiful as yours for Fenris. So I went with a photo ornament simply engraved:

Favorite Hello.

Hardest Goodbye.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That's a beautiful ornament. Jake was diagnosed a week before Christmas in 2014. We have a ornament for him too. What we didn't know at the time is our future baby was born on Christmas Day that same year.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What a beautiful and thoughtful gift! I love the ornament. Hugs! It takes time.


----------



## kansas gold (Oct 8, 2007)

The "sound of silence" when there is noise all around is just strange to explain when we loose our beloved goldens. They love us so completely and it is so hard to feel complete when they are gone. With ALOT of time we realize our lives are better for having had them than to not of had them at all, but it sure hurts for a long long time. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

What a beautiful ornament to remember Bailey´s pawprints on your hearts. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## sterling18 (Oct 31, 2016)

What a wonderful way to remember Bailey. Like the saying goes, gone from your side but forever in your heart. It's been 6 weeks for me and it's been ups and downs too. The silence is the strange part for sure. But I've been told that if I catch something at the corner of my eye or have a warm feeling they are with us. Wishing you the best in these difficult times.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

I lost my Skye 6 months ago and I couldn't hang her christmas ornament this year. She was my 3rd Golden and watching her go on her last day( she went in 24 hours) was the worse day of my life by far. Hopefully 2017 will be better.

dlm ny country


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Skye*

So very sorry to hear about Skye. Please private message me the date she crossed to the Rainbow Bridge and I will add her to the Rainbow Bridge List. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

So sorry of your loss. It's coming up on two years without my Buddy and I miss him always. Hugs to you -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Buddy and Bailey. Did not intend to hijack the thread. We all know anyone visiting this page is in the same place, dealing with the loss of a golden that took our hearts. To steal a line from a great band "Crowded House"- She goes on.........

Pretty soon you'll be able to remember her
Lying in the garden singing
Right where she'll always be
The door is always open
This is the place that I loved her
And these are the friends that she had
Long may the mountain ring
To the sound of her laughter
And she goes on and on
In her soft wind I will whisper
In her warm sun I will glisten
Till we see her once again
In a world without end

Godspeed Skye and all Goldens


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

dlmrun2002 said:


> Sorry to hear about Buddy and Bailey. Did not intend to hijack the thread. We all know anyone visiting this page is in the same place, dealing with the loss of a golden that took our hearts. To steal a line from a great band "Crowded House"- She goes on.........
> 
> Pretty soon you'll be able to remember her
> Lying in the garden singing
> ...


I love that! It is so fitting for all my dogs who loved to lay out under the sycamore tees or just in the grass enjoying a warm day. We even have buried their ashes out there, all near each other, where they all liked to enjoy life. Just seemed fitting their ashes should always rest out there.


----------

